
Ask HN: Python or Go for future projects? - _ao789
I know this is and will be for a long time a very controversial question with a million arguments on both sides of the table; but:
For web projects going forward, is it more advantageous to go the python or Golang route these days?
If you could provide some main pros and cons of each and a final personal conclusion to your responses, I would be very grateful to learn your true thoughts on this highly debatable query.
======
eesmith
This is entirely too generic to answer in a meaningful way, and to do so
requires a lot of time on our side, especially compared to how little time it
took for you to pose the question.

Similar questions have been asked here on HN, like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9972275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9972275)
. There seems to be nothing to add to those already-existing comments.

